
Ask HN: How realistic is it to get your bachelors as a working professional? - non-entity
Excluding online schools since those seem to be mostly for profit scams or look to have poor curriculum compared to traditional schools
======
Gibbon1
I did it. It's about 50% harder and takes 50% longer. Realistically you need
an employer that is supportive of your efforts.

